
Ask HN: Has Android 10 OTA update worked for you? - rahimnathwani
I&#x27;ve tried several times to update my Pixel 3 XL to Android 10. Each time, it has been stuck after rebooting. The only way to use the phone after that is to reboot several times, until the phone reboots into Android 9.<p>It seems like many others have the same problem:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;pixelphone&#x2F;thread&#x2F;13519859?hl=en<p>I contacted Pixel support via live chat, but the person who tried to help me:<p>- claimed that no one else had reported this problem before (even though there are many reports of this problem over the last week on Google&#x27;s own forums)<p>- gave me incorrect information multiple times<p>- recommended troubleshooting steps which were not known to be a solution to the problem I was having<p>- gave me only one option to escalate the issue (get an email from a supervisor within 24 hours)<p>I did receive a follow-up email, but again it included generic troubleshooting steps which did not reflect the information I had provided during the chat.<p>I really don&#x27;t want to do a factory reset, as it&#x27;s really time-consuming to set up Google Authenticator for 10+ services, do a backup&#x2F;restore of WeChat chats etc. And I don&#x27;t see why I should have to do this, when Google promises security updates for this device until October 2021. If the only way to get the next update is to do a factory reset, that doesn&#x27;t seem reasonable.<p>Am I in the minority? Did the update work for most people and&#x2F;or did you get useful support from the Pixel support team?
======
recrudesce
My Pixel 3 updated perfectly fine on the release day using OTA. Possibly the
issue is limited to just the 3XL ?

~~~
rahimnathwani
It seems like the problem affects multiple models. The thread I linked above
was started by a Pixel 2 user.

